# application of danish oil



## reyebe (Sep 11, 2009)

I am refinishing a walnut rifle stock with Watco neutral Danish oil. I did all the necessary prep work (I'm experienced with this)
I am after the high gloss feature of the Danish oil because it brings out the grain and figure of this exceptional piece of walnut. I have several coats applied, I sand between the first few coats and then us 4-O steel wool between subsequent coats. I am trying to apply the final coat but I am getting streaking which is not acceptable. I have applied with cheese cloth and also soft cotton gun cleaning patches but I still get the streaking. What is the solution to this? I want a high gloss non streaked appearance in the final coat.


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

Are you talking about brush stroke type marks or something hazing the finish? If it's just brush marks, you could wet sand the final coat with 1000 grit working your way to 2000 grit(assuming there is a thick enough layer of finish on the stock). After you do this, you can rub out the finish with a quality automotive rubbing compound for the final high gloss sheen.


----------



## reyebe (Sep 11, 2009)

Julian the woodnut said:


> Are you talking about brush stroke type marks or something hazing the finish? If it's just brush marks, you could wet sand the final coat with 1000 grit working your way to 2000 grit(assuming there is a thick enough layer of finish on the stock). After you do this, you can rub out the finish with a quality automotive rubbing compound for the final high gloss sheen.


Yes, it appears to be "brush strokes" although I am applying it with cheese cloth. The stock will have a pretty think layer, it will be about 10 coats of Danish oil rubbed out in between coats. I have never seen 1000 or 2000 grit paper. I have some 800 grit and it is almost like no grit at all. I do have automotive rubbing compound.
I'll have to shop around for the higher grits you suggest. Thank you for your input, I have been getting frustrated with the results so far.


----------



## nzgeordie (Apr 25, 2009)

When you say brush marks, could they also be scratch marks from the earlier sanding between coats whiich you've then overlaid with new layers of oil? (This happened to me - once). You didn't say what grade paper you used before moving to the 4-O wool.


----------



## reyebe (Sep 11, 2009)

nzgeordie said:


> When you say brush marks, could they also be scratch marks from the earlier sanding between coats whiich you've then overlaid with new layers of oil? (This happened to me - once). You didn't say what grade paper you used before moving to the 4-O wool.


I used a light touch with 400, then 600 and 800


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

I get the higher grits of sandpaper at an automotive supply shop that specializes in auto paints.


----------



## reyebe (Sep 11, 2009)

Julian the woodnut said:


> I get the higher grits of sandpaper at an automotive supply shop that specializes in auto paints.


I have one nearby. Thank you


----------



## Howard Acheson (Oct 10, 2009)

I know I'm late on this but Watco Danish Oil is not intended to leave a glossy finish. At best, it should leave a somewhat soft glow. It's a linseed oil with a small amount of resin or varnish added. It is intended to be a penetrating oil. The instructions are to apply, let set and then wipe dry. After drying overnight, do the same thing again. That's it. Applying more coats can leave a sticky, gummy surface due to the large amount of oil in the product. In other words, one should not try to "build" a Danish Oil finish.

If a glossy finish desired, a film finish is called for. Wiping on a couple of coats of a thinned varnish will provide a nice glossy when applied over a couple of applications of Danish Oil.


----------



## reyebe (Sep 11, 2009)

*fiinishing gun stock*

This sounds like good advice, thank you


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

I just used the danish oil on cherry as recommended to prevent or reduce any blotching. In short, the first coat looks fantastic. The guy at Woodcraft said saturate the first coat and let sit for 30 minutes. Let it sit for a day and apply a very very very light second coat. He said put about a quarter size amout of oil on a rag and massage into the grain of the wood. I'm giving it two days between first and second coats becuase it rained today and the air is pretty moist. Anyway, just thought I would add a comment since I'm current in work using the danish oil.


----------

